# more quiz ?'s



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Posted: 2006-04-10, 22:57:22 Post subject: MUSIC GROUPS AND ARTISTS 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ok doh, just found yer post: 

RAINCOAT BOUGHT NEAR BLACKPOOL; 
DOROTHYS DOG 
UNEMPLOYMENT CARD 
SEVERAL RAINCOATS FOUND IN CEMETARY 
THROTTLERS 
CLERGYMAN IN LONG DRESS 
GORGEOUS BUT NOT NORTHERN 
REVOLVERS AND FLOWERS 
SPINNING ROCKS 
FIRST MAN AND INSECT 
THUNDERBOLT HELPS GRASS GROW 
IN WONDERLAND JUST LIKE THAT 
REFINEMENT ASSOCIATION 
LUMBAR PUNCTURE 
UPSET OVER PHOBIAS 
QUEEN OF SLIMMING WORLD 
MANWEB BULB BAND 
WILLIAMS VOCATION 
OL BLUE EYES OFF TO MAKE A MOVIE 
FUNPARK MAGNETIC EFFECT 
AVIATION STRIKERS 
UNCOMPLICATED PRIMARY COLOURS 
THE COST OF WATCHING A COMET 
OXYGEN CYLINDER 
MAN FRIDAYS PARTNER IN FLAMES 
GENUFLECT FOR A GEM 
BIG APPLE MOVEMENT 
DANCES IN JERRY BUILT PRISON 
FASHIONABLE ASSEMBLY 
WILD URBAN EVANGELISTS 
PARENTS 
MOIST, SOAKED, DRENCHED 
NOT WHAT THEY SEEM 
SENT FOR PORRIDGE 
DICKIE AT THE PRECIPICE 
DEPRESSED EVERTONIANS 
KEEP HORSES IN FOOTWEAR 
SPANISH HEAVYWEIGHT IN WC 
ORLEANS MAID SWAPS HER PROTECTIVE SHIELD 

HAVE FUN!


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

RAINCOAT BOUGHT NEAR BLACKPOOL = FLEETWOOD MAC
DOROTHYS DOG =TOT0
UNEMPLOYMENT CARD =UB40
SEVERAL RAINCOATS FOUND IN CEMETARY = Macs By graves
THROTTLERS =STRANGLERS
CLERGYMAN IN LONG DRESS = NO IDEA
GORGEOUS BUT NOT NORTHERN= BEAUTIFUL SOUTH
REVOLVERS AND FLOWERS = GUNS AND ROSES
SPINNING ROCKS = ROLLING STONES
FIRST MAN AND INSECT =ADAM& THE ANTS
THUNDERBOLT HELPS GRASS GROW =LIGHTNING SEEDS
IN WONDERLAND JUST LIKE THAT =ALICE COOPER
REFINEMENT ASSOCIATION = CULTURE CLUB
LUMBAR PUNCTURE = SPINAL TAP
UPSET OVER PHOBIAS = TEARS FOR FEARS
QUEEN OF SLIMMING WORLD = NO IDEA
MANWEB BULB BAND = NO IDEA
WILLIAMS VOCATION = NO IDEA
OL BLUE EYES OFF TO MAKE A MOVIE = FRANKIE GOES TON HOLLYWOOD
FUNPARK MAGNETIC EFFECT = FAIRGROUND ATTRACTION
AVIATION STRIKERS = FLYING PICKETS 
UNCOMPLICATED PRIMARY COLOURS =RAINBOW
THE COST OF WATCHING A COMET =BILL HALEY
OXYGEN CYLINDER = AIR SUPPLY
MAN FRIDAYS PARTNER IN FLAMES = SMOKEY ROBINSON
GENUFLECT FOR A GEM = NO IDEA
BIG APPLE MOVEMENT = NO IDEA
DANCES IN JERRY BUILT PRISON =SPANDAU BALLET
FASHIONABLE ASSEMBLY = STYLE COUNCIL
WILD URBAN EVANGELISTS = MANIC STREET PREACHERS
PARENTS = MAMA AND PAPA'S
MOIST, SOAKED, DRENCHED = WET WET WET
NOT WHAT THEY SEEM = PRETENDERS
SENT FOR PORRIDGE =SLADE
DICKIE AT THE PRECIPICE = CLIFF RICHARD
DEPRESSED EVERTONIANS =MOODY BLUES
KEEP HORSES IN FOOTWEAR = THE SMITHS
SPANISH HEAVYWEIGHT IN WC =EL TON JOHN
ORLEANS MAID SWAPS HER PROTECTIVE SHIELD = JOAN ARMATRADING


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

MANWEB BULB BAND ELECTRIC LIGHT ORCHESTRA


----------



## 95384 (Jun 9, 2005)

CLERGYMAN IN LONG DRESS = Maxi Priest
QUEEN OF SLIMMING WORLD = Thin Lizzy
GENUFLECT FOR A GEM = Neil Diamond 
BIG APPLE MOVEMENT = Manhatten Transfer



WILLIAMS VOCATION = Still no idea -


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

WILLIAMS VOCATION PRINCE


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Nice one Brisey

I had just begun to think Vocation should be vacation, but it didnt fit right

williams vacation = Billies holiday

but it would have to have been willies vacation.


----------

